# دورة شبكات لاسلكية من CWnp شاملة الاختبارات الدولية والمادة العلمية الاصلية



## Pioneers Ac (17 أبريل 2011)

إحجز فرصتك من الأن
بايونيرز أكاديمى (فرع المعادى) بالتعاون مع الشبكة الاهلية للتعليم ( NEN ) 
تقدم ​دورات تدريبية للتأهل لوظيفة مهندس شبكات لاسلكية Wi-Fi Network Engineer 
تفاصيل الدورة:-
1) دورة (Certified Wireless Security Professional (CWNA شاملة الاختبار الدولىCWNA
الذى يحمل كود PW0-104 + المادة العلمية الاصلية
عدد ساعات التدريب 40 ساعة 
تكلفة الدورة :-3000 جنيها مصرى (ويوجد خصومات للطلبة وحديثى التخرج والمدرسين ومعيدين الجامعات المصرية )
2)دورة CWSP) Certified Wireless Security Professional ) شاملة الاختبار الدولى CWSP الذى يحمل كود 
PW0-204 + المادة العلمية الاصلية
عدد ساعات التدريب 40 ساعة
تكلفة الدورة :- 5000 جنيها مصرى (ويوجد خصومات للطلبة وحديثى التخرج والمدرسين ومعيدين الجامعات المصرية )

دعم خاص للطلبة وحديثى التخرج حتي 5 سنوات ويشمل كل من التالي:-
المادة العلمية والرخصة الاصلية الخاصة بتشغيل البرامج والتطبيقات. 
شهادة الشبكات الاهلية للتعليم المعتمدة دوليا.
الحصول علي شهادة CWNP العالمية.
فرص عمل للأوائل وللطلبة المتميزين.
إمكانية الحصول على شهادة خبرة موثقة من وزارة الخارجية. 
الحصول علي شهادة حضور من بايونيرز أكاديمي.
الحصول على Gift Card بقيمة 500 جنية
بطاقة هوية الطالب الدولى ISIC التى تتيح لك الحصول على دعم فى السفر والإقامة بالخارج
عضوية الشبكة الاهلية للتعليم التى تتيح لك الظهور فى محركات البحث
الخاصة بالتوظيف.
إدارة ومتابعة التدريب عن طريق نظام I-Connect 
الذى يتيح خدمات مثل الحجز والدعم الفنى وتقنية الأداء
نتميز فى مجال التدريب
مدربين معتمدين دوليا
معدات وأجهزة علمية
الإختبارات الدولية بمقر الأكاديمية
لمزيد من المعلومات:-
 الموقع الالكتروني : http://kenanaonline.com/pioneersacademy


----------

